#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches....
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, C3s4r m4v effie_jayx \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vamos?
<PabloRubianes> bien en reunion en uru del flisol y gano nacional... fue un buen dia
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-03-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, effie_jayx porq tanta gente en u-ve? con las buenas noches incluidas
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, effie_jayx armen un ugj de paso http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<SergioMeneses> a manera local ya q estan en reunion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vas?
<PabloRubianes> no se si vieron pero se armo una pagina para mandar animo al LoCo de Japon
<PabloRubianes> http://ilmbsr.com/
<PabloRubianes> si quieren firmar
